# Front end loader problem



## Kygirl (Aug 6, 2011)

I have a BX22 with 248 hours on it. I recently replaced the white and blue hydraulic lines to the front end loader and filled the hydraulic reservoir back to the proper level. But, now the bucket won't go up and down and the forks move up and down in a jerky manor.
Do you think I reversed the lines? I was very careful not to but I don't know what else it could be since it worked before when still leaking.
Help!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Kygirl said:


> I have a BX22 with 248 hours on it. I recently replaced the white and blue hydraulic lines to the front end loader and filled the hydraulic reservoir back to the proper level. But, now the bucket won't go up and down and the forks move up and down in a jerky manor.
> Do you think I reversed the lines? I was very careful not to but I don't know what else it could be since it worked before when still leaking.
> Help!



Welcome to the Forum!..Kygirl.. Is there anyway to purge it? You may have air in the system, or a dirty pump filter.. I am sure other members will have some ideas as well..


----------



## Kygirl (Aug 6, 2011)

I had the same thought about air getting into the system but didn't know if it mattered not being well versed in hydraulics. Also, when I filled the hydraulic oil to replace the leaked fluid, there was plenty of air in there. I guess it could be trapped in the big cylinder that moves the bucket up and down. But that still leaves the jerky fork symptom. Also, I have no idea how to purge the air if it is trapped. The owners manual is not much of a repair manual.
Any ideas?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You have air in your hydraulic pump I'm betting. The dealer told me to deadhead the rams several times holding it there for several seconds each time.


----------



## Kygirl (Aug 6, 2011)

Got no clue what a ram looks like. Small in the line system or the big cylinder that is on the loader?


----------



## Kygirl (Aug 6, 2011)

Tried to get help at just ask.com.
They just took my money right off and the reply I got was barely literate. He said he might have to find a manual...etc. 
Apparently they are a ripoff.
I'm going to order a parts and service manual since I have no background fixing tractors. I know how to troubleshoot equipment from the service.
Thank you guys for your help.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Kygirl said:


> Got no clue what a ram looks like. Small in the line system or the big cylinder that is on the loader?


Rams are the hydraulic cylinders that operate your loader. Fire up the tractor and fully extend and contract all cylinders. Hold in each position for a few seconds. Repeat a few times and the air should work it's way out.

Lowering the bucket all the way down should lift the front wheels off the ground. Be not afraid.


----------



## Kygirl (Aug 6, 2011)

That's worked for the forks, and some for the bucket. I'll work on the bucket some more. 
Thank you so much!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Kygirl said:


> Tried to get help at just ask.com.
> They just took my money right off and the reply I got was barely literate. He said he might have to find a manual...etc.
> Apparently they are a ripoff.
> I'm going to order a parts and service manual since I have no background fixing tractors. I know how to troubleshoot equipment from the service.
> Thank you guys for your help.


Just remember that you always have friends here at TF that will help for free!


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

tractor beam said:


> Just remember that you always have friends here at TF that will help for free!


Friends that actually know something about tractors... Free is good too.
All that's asked is that you be willing to give back what you've learned to the next guy.


----------



## freshtiva (Apr 27, 2010)

Sounds to me like you may have the lines crossed. When I got my FEL the color codes lines were marked incorrectly. The bucket and boom would move but not in proper relationship to the control. Switched the hoses and it worked perfectly. I think hydraulic pressure would just smash any air in the system and you would not need to bleed. Sorry for the late reply, hopefully you've got it fixed by now.


----------



## Kygirl (Aug 6, 2011)

Guess you're right. I gave up and sent it to the dealership. They've had it for two weeks and said that the lines were crossed, but never claimed it was there fault. I'm thinking I might sell it in the spring and get a Ford or John Deer. Mainly because the pto's are just placed so it is too hard to attach them. 
And I'm pretty disgusted with the dealer.


----------

